# Paper Label?



## swizzle (May 28, 2010)

I'd like some opinions on this one. I really don't want to screw it up. I would like to brighten up the label a bit and try to remove the stain but not if it means fading the label at all. Would any of you attempt to repair this one? Swiz


----------



## CreekWalker (May 29, 2010)

Hi swiz, I would scan a exact copy of the label for reference later. Breaching the label would remove the stain , but would remove most of the wording and letters. Possibly have a local artist re-letter the label using the scanned copy.


----------



## swizzle (May 29, 2010)

If removing the stain means removing the lettering then I'd rather try to keep it original. I'd also like to seal it to prevent future damage but sealing it is a permanent thing. I was just hoping that there was a new sure fire method to clean the label up a bit. I suppose its one of those deals where it depends on what the stain is. Swiz


----------



## CreekWalker (May 29, 2010)

Check on google for "cleaning historical paper documents" for info of this type.


----------



## old.s.bottles (May 29, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  CreekWalker
> 
> Check on google for "cleaning historical paper documents" for info of this type.


 good idea


----------



## swizzle (May 30, 2010)

I should have thought about that first. Oh well. If I find any good info out or some decent links to document cleaning then I'll post it here for other bottle lovers to see. Swiz


----------



## ruccello (May 31, 2010)

Swizzle, try hydrogen peroxide. It should be industrial strength - 35%. I bought some a couple of years ago online to restore and clean some bottle labels, antique prints, etchings and a pen and ink drawing. Here's the site I bought it from http://www.chemicalbargains.net/hype35fogr1.html You should be able to find information on how to use it, but here is the site that I used when I did my prints. http://shinhanga.net/cleaning.htm It worked great, but you have to be careful on how long you leave it in the peroxide or it will turn the paper to mush. Make sure you rinse real well when you're done also. If the label comes off, you can re-glue it with a non acidic glue - I used rabbit skin glue on my labels, which is more work than it's worth - I'm sure there is something else out there that will work. You should just try a drop of the peroxide on one small area of the label to see if your ink will run. I've used it on ink, etching ink, engraving ink and printing ink with success. Good luck

 Richard


----------



## swizzle (May 31, 2010)

Well so far I've learned that I need a special eraser to dry clean the dirt off of the label first and then I can start to clean the label. I'm really not sure if I want to mess with it. I don't want the ink to run. I'll probably wait until I have a ratty looking paper label that really isn't worth saving to do testing on first. Thanx for the links. I'll keep looking for test subjects. Swiz


----------

